# Review: Evolution Hollowbody Blues by Orange Tree Samples



## donbodin (Jul 6, 2017)

Evolution Hollowbody Blues can transport your listeners from the streets of Chicago to the heart of the Mississippi Delta. Housed in Orange Tree's powerful Evolution engine, Hollowbody Blues is a gem and instantly evokes the genre.
Full review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2ttR4Hp



Evolution Hollowbody Blues sell from Orange Tree Samples at: http://bit.ly/OrangeTreeSamp


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 6, 2017)

Too clean, but Tremolo dirty sounds good.
Would love to hear Alvin Lees Want to change the world...

Nice review.
Big fan of Orange Tree.


----------

